# f-250 tire question



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

I have a 2000 ford f-250 ext cab. Last week one of the tires was a little low on air so i filled it to 80psi 
(max recomended PSI) along with all the others to get them all the same. Soon after i noticed That the tires became very noisy.... My dealership told me that noise was normal... It just started making this noise after i put air in the tires. What Psi do you recomend i put in the tires? Thax for your help!


----------



## Aspen Snow (Aug 6, 2000)

10 percent less than Maximum PSI


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

My Dodge (8800 lb gvw) came with a booklet listing front and rear pressures based on tire sizes and loads. There are literally hundreds of pressure combos depending on the max expected load. If u want I can post up some examples. The trucks tires also say 80 lb max but I find that, unless fully loaded that is not a realisatic pressure from a wear noise and traction standpoint.


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

How many pounds of air was in them? I'd go back to that. I run 50 lbs. in the summer all around and run 65 lbs in the front in the winter with the plow on and leave the back at 50 lbs.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

My 1997 Ford F-350 W/Powerstroke Diesel calls for 80 psi rear and 60 psi in front, we run 80psi in rear in winter due to 2yard sander and 70psi up front for plow and lower them a little for summer.


----------



## JVS (Nov 25, 2000)

*snow tires*

I have a 93 F-250 and a 95 F-250 I need new tires for snow use. Can anyone recommend models,makes etc..
Thanks

Joe


----------



## Stonewall (Nov 10, 2000)

I run 50-55 in mine


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

*JVS*

I bought a set of Goodyear Wranglers for my 97 HD F250. They are quiet, but very aggressive for plowing snow. I can plow in 2 wheel drive most of the time they bite so good. I got mine at Sam's Club for $99.95 each.


----------

